# Happy Birthday Spatan



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

ccasion13: ccasion1: ccasion5: ccasion15: ccasion16: :dancing: Have a great day Spatan. :wav:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

No hampers from me, but plenty of New Zealand Cheer! Have a super one, buddy, and let those ladies of yours really spoil you!!!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Hope you had a great day.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Hope you had a great one, and I hope you have great year with old and new ventures, Loyd. :darkbeer:


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Spatan!:cocktail: Let us know how the new PSE works out.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations Spatan, hope you can at least take the day off!


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

Hi Lloyd.......

sorry i missed it..........hope you had a good one :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Taking a DAY OFF??? .......*



INGOZI said:


> Congratulations Spatan, hope you can at least take the day off!


How do you do that mate???:secret: I have a Semi ridgid 4,9ft Gladiator that I have Just had new Pontoons fitted all round(Maybe 6 weeks ago they did an awesome job as well). But do you think I get a chance to go play with it OH NO not yet.... soon I hope, but not yet.

I Work 9am to 6-7pm evry day except Sunday work to 1pm.

PMB Archery Club 7.30pm -10pm on tuesdays and thursdays one sunday or saterday work party a month and One Sunday a month family field archery day on our field archery range.

Then there's the national Sana and Sanifaa competition schedule(you can compete ever weekend somewhere in the country sometimes twice so you got to choose:wink

Then this "desk jocky " got to do me some huntin. Get invited all the time but struggle to set a date.


:secret:I have promised Spatan's Lady a day out on the dam (Midmar)with a picnic basket real soon.

These are some of my favourite things below.

Spatan :cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Thanks mate..*



normbates1 said:


> Happy Birthday Spatan!:cocktail: Let us know how the new PSE works out.


I will do.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Thank you everyone...*

It was very good to hear from you all... I really do appreciate your freindships. :thumbs_up:grouphug:

I hope to one day meet you all in person, even if it means travelling a bit. the biggest obstical is the daily rut that seems to eat up the years

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Sorry Lloyd.

Happy Birthday!:darkbeer:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Congrats Loyd


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

*Happy birthday boet*

A great excuse to go and play with your toys and have a:darkbeer: I mean you only turn 21 once. Hope you had a great day. 

Marius and Retha


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Lloyd,

At you bow and knife picture I see a bayonet, is this a old german knife ?


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Yes its an old ww11 German bayonet....*



Karoojager said:


> Hi Lloyd,
> 
> At you bow and knife picture I see a bayonet, is this a old german knife ?


My grandfather picked it up off the battlefield in North Africa. It was handed down to my Uncle and then to me so it is very special.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice a original and not a replica:thumbs_up
I had in end of the 1976 a collection with some original weapons, uniforms and medals, but unfortunately the police take this all away and I got a trial


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Ya. everywhere you go, good law abiding people are...*

harrist by the authorities, Maybe because we are easier than crimials to go after. It makes me  Everything these days seems to be geared to turnind good people into bad:noidea: why.

There just seems to be more and more rules and the criminals just could'ent careless, they just carry on regardless.

Sorry to hear about your collection, you must be well irritated with the powers that be.

Hang tough,

spatan:cocktail:


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Man.. 
It's the B Day man.,.

Congrats!!:wink::cocktail:

Maybe see you this wekend 31 i got a webding in sheppies.

Would like to meet cupid and the rest of you clan down that side.

Again sorry for the timing, Happy b day.....


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*No problem Husky....*

I will be competing in the KZN Field Champs this weekend in the Karkloof. It would be awesome to get together for a cup of tea. Black Hawk is right on the N3 in Hilton village opposite the Kwikspar(I can not be in the shop this weekend due to shooting commitments). 

When will you be coming through? maybe we can squeeze in a visit on the way home? I would enjoy very that much:wink:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## mjolnir (May 29, 2008)

*Note of thanks*

Hi Spatan,

Just a note of thanks for the excellent advice and help when I visited Black Hawk Archery on 15 April 2008. Not a planned visit as I was on my way to the South Coast and the missus was not impressed when I arrived 3 hours late. But it was well worth it.:wink:

Mjolnir


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> Hi Spatan,
> 
> Just a note of thanks for the excellent advice and help when I visited Black Hawk Archery on 15 April 2008. Not a planned visit as I was on my way to the South Coast and the missus was not impressed when I arrived 3 hours late. But it was well worth it.:wink:
> 
> Mjolnir


Always a pleasure, I so sorry you got in trouble:sad: But its "ARCHERY" what did she expect?

The solution:idea1: .....is to invite her to join in and tell her that she is dead right and it true that you don't spend enough time together and this is a way to correct this and OH! that youher lots and lots and that if she considers to just give archery a try you will in return try some thing she chooses...

Once shes :set1_fishing: there will be no time for anything else and both of you will be sorted:wink:

:secret:Just a thought, use it, don' use it


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

*Hey Dad*

I did wish you a happy birthday before I went to school that day but you were sleeping...I think...So here goes again...

:RockOn:HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAPS:RockOn:

Hope you had an AWSOME day.

Love Tan-Tan


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*A sad cold day....*

:smow:I took a drive to PMB today to collect 3 Pse X forces (orders for clients)and that X force LD I wanted to test. But alas no luck. The courier got way laid in JHB. Sooo I gets to wait anther day 

OK I'll go fletch some more arrows to dull the pain:frusty:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

spatan said:


> :smow:I took a drive to PMB today to collect 3 Pse X forces (orders for clients)and that X force LD I wanted to test. But alas no luck. The courier got way laid in JHB. Sooo I gets to wait anther day
> 
> OK I'll go fletch some more arrows to dull the pain:frusty:
> 
> ...


sheesh Dad...gloom and doom

I feel your pain and a bunch of arrows definately solve the problem.

Love,
Tanz


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

spatan said:


> It was very good to hear from you all... I really do appreciate your freindships. :thumbs_up:grouphug:
> 
> I hope to one day meet you all in person, even if it means travelling a bit. the biggest obstical is the daily rut that seems to eat up the years
> 
> Spatan:cocktail:


Hi Lloyd!

Friendship is like peeing your pants! everyone can see it but only you can feel the warmth!!

have a great day,:smile:
Bernie,
Oneida's for ever!!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

bern47 said:


> Hi Lloyd!
> 
> Friendship is like peeing your pants! everyone can see it but only you can feel the warmth!!
> 
> ...


Thanks bern47, I can feel the love just fine without likening it to a prostate problem:wink:.

Have a splendid "dry" day, my friend....


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Spatan's Lady (Aug 30, 2007)

*Oh yeah babe :>}}*



spatan said:


> Always a pleasure, I so sorry you got in trouble:sad: But its "ARCHERY" what did she expect?
> 
> The solution:idea1: .....is to invite her to join in and tell her that she is dead right and it true that you don't spend enough time together and this is a way to correct this and OH! that youher lots and lots and that if she considers to just give archery a try you will in return try some thing she chooses...
> 
> ...



Trust me guys - he's talking from experience  :wink: - Caught me nock, string and release.

Just not sure about the "trying something she chooses..." part yet - but hey, scuba's still on the list of goodies to do.

I cooked up a real juicy Fillet steak for my man for supper ...... oooh yum. ccasion13: my love. Tried my best to spoil him at 10:34 :RockOn: :set1_tango2: :whip: :wink: 

Now, before I get into trouble, I'll leave it at that!

Spatan's Lady :horse:


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

!!TOTALLY OVER RATED!!:rant: ... Okay whatever, I'm over it.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Tan-Tan said:


> !!TOTALLY OVER RATED!!:rant: ... Okay whatever, I'm over it.


HAVE'NT YOU GOT SOME HOMEWORK TO DO OR SOMETHING??? If not then I have about a million arrows for you to fletch.....:wink:


LOVE,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

